# camcorder issues



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been racking my brain over this one for a few days now and just can't seem to figure out how to fix the issue, and google is no help.

I'm working on a Safestrap flashable blur rom for the droid bionic, and i've been able to get one going, but the only major glitch left is that the camcorder won't work. I can take still pictures, but when i switch to the video camera it crashes every time. Logcat reveals the following message right before it crashes:


```
08-10 10:58:10.387   245  2520 V CameraHal: camera_put_parameters<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 E MediaProfiles: The given camcorder profile came<br />
ra 0 quality 7 is not found<br />
08-10 10:58:10.395  3619  5339 W dalvikvm: threadid=15: thread exiting with unca<br />
ught exception (group=0x40aa6210)<br />
08-10 10:58:10.410  3619  5339 E AndroidRuntime: FATAL EXCEPTION: Thread-234<br />
08-10 10:58:10.410  3619  5339 E AndroidRuntime: java.lang.RuntimeException: Err<br />
or retrieving camcorder profile params
```
I'm not sure how to change the default camera profile to one it can find, or how to create the profile it's looking for. not sure if it's even in the camera file. all the smali code is starting to run together and i could really use some help.

And if anyone knows how to change the app the camera opens when you click on the preview in the top left corner from motogallery to the aosp gallery2.apk i'd really appreciate that too.


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Bump


----------



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hey sonofsky, any luck on the camcorder issue?


----------

